# fatty



## clintconaway (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to try a fatty for say christmus morning can anyone give me some insite  smoke wood, times, temps etc?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 20, 2009)

Whatever wood you like, I think hickory adds a nice flavor since it is such a short smoke.
You want to pull when the inside hits 165, cover in foil and let rest at least 15 minutes before slicing.

Generally they run around 3 hours at 225-250 but be sure to go by temp and not time.

Any ideas what you are putting in it


----------



## clintconaway (Dec 20, 2009)

I woul;d like  eggs green pepers onions. cheese if it will fly  mushrooms and potato slices  what do ya think


----------



## fire it up (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds tasty, and cheese is always a welcome addition to a fatty.

Good luck with it!


----------



## k5yac (Dec 20, 2009)

My estimates... 

2 pounds of sausage filled with 2-3 cups of whatever you like, kept at ~225* should take 1.5 - 2 hours.

Now, having said that, it is cold and breezy outside (in much of the US), so consider the fact that 225* may be difficult to maintain in your rig (not sure what you are using or where you are). If you are able to maintain 225* the times noted above are a good ballpark estimate, but as with all things, you should cook whatever amount of time it takes to get to proper temp. In this case, 165* to be safe. 

As for wood... I like pecan... but I sure wouldn't turn down apple, cherry or most other fruit woods. 

Good luck!

*Edit: I see that Fireitup was quick on the draw while I was typing.  He makes another good point... let it rest for a while before you slice it.  I normally wrap mine in foil and let it sit on a rack or oven mit, covered with a cloth, sometimes for a half hour or more.  They will stay pretty warm for quite some time.


----------

